# Unique Yellow Jacket Wasp Situation



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey there,

I have wood siding on my home and the wasps are going up into a crack by the brick fireplace.

The spot is about 10 ft up the outside of my home and I tried the wasp traps - the little plastic containers to trap them (which gets a few), and I tried spraying into the hole.

Thing is I am up on a ladder - at night - when they are sleeping and I spray this stuff in the Raid can that shoots 20 ft which gets a bit into the hole, but most of it sprays all over my face as it drips out.

Anyway, problem is I have noticed some wasps getting into the home, probably from the fireplace area. I was going to seal the hole outside, but don't want tons of them trying to find a way out and into my home.

I'm looking for any kind of suggestions - I was thinking of waiting until winter, sealing up the hole and seeing what happens in spring....is that the best idea?

And also, has anyone used those fake wasp homes you can buy - people say wasps are territorial and if you put one up the queen will go elsewhere to find a home - do they work???

Thanks for reading.....


----------



## Jason & Amanda (Aug 18, 2008)

*wasp problem*

i recently had a situation just like yours but mine was with ants...i sealed the crack where they was getting in and found 2 other possible entries so i caulked them as well....then i got up in the attic and set off a couple of bug bombs in the general area they was in (i set them off early in the morning before i went to work so the poison would be cleared out by the time i got home

so i got home went into the house to check, no smell or ants in the house...climbed back up in the attic thousands of dead ants so i sucked them up in the shop vac and threw my cans in the garbage

I used Raid Concentrated deep reach fogger....i still have the box (4 to a box) and it says it kills Hornets, Wasps, and Yellow Jackets as well as a long list of others

i know you are worried about them getting in your home but if you leave them be the nest will only get worse....let us know how you take care of it.....


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, and that also is a good idea...I never thought about looking what is up in the attic.

Only thing is, ants are one thing, but if I go up into the attic and they start after me, I could be introducing myself to a world of hurt.

Thanks for the reminder to look up in the attic, maybe I could find the nest up there, and then spray it with that 20 ft wasp killer stuff...at least I'd get to the nest and kill the queen.

I'll check it out...maybe get lucky - or unlucky


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/tempo-dust-p-391.html


Apply this product with a dust applicator in the entry of their nest,or where they seem to enter.They carry the dust in their nest and the rest is history.
Good Luck..............:thumbsup:


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks I will try that stuff too!


----------

